# Cataclysm Kochen 450-500



## wowoo (26. November 2010)

Hi, ich hab eine Frage zu dem Rezept http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=65412

Ich habe nämliche vor ein paar Tagen als in dem Fluss in Azshara noch die Hyjal Fische waren ca 250 von den Fischen gefarmt.

Das Rezept gibts in OG/SW für 3 Abzeichen, ab Skill 450, 1 Fisch = 1 Buffood.

Sollte also locker für 450 -> 500 reichen, außer es wird z.b. bei 475 plötzlich grau.

Deswegen wollte ich jetzt fragen, ob jemand weis, ob man damit bis 500 kommt oder es davor grau wird.


----------



## Flachtyp (29. November 2010)

Wie DU hier siehst :

http://de.wowhead.com/skill=185#recipes:0-14+1

wird es bei 477 grün und bei 490 grau.


----------

